# Beer/Ammonia Fertilizer



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone ever used anything like this, I understand the beer and epsoms, but am wary of the ammonia, but if it will help fungus and be safe I will welcome it happily! Though I am more comfortable with the milk for fungus right now.

Gather Up The Ingredients

A watering can (like the ones old ladies use to water their flowers) 
A cup of Epsom salt. You should be able to pick some up at your local pharmacy. 
A six pack of beer. You only need one can to make the fertilizer but I figured why not pick up some extras for that solar powered heater made of beer cans your already building. 
One cup of ammonia 
Some water. Duh. 
The Mix

Alright now that youâve got your ingredients and a good buzz going from the beer its time to start mixing it all together. Trust me its easier then making that pair of sandals.

Mix 1 can of beer, 1 cup of Epsom salt, 1 cup of ammonia, and 2 cups of water together in your watering can. If youâve got a bigger lawn make sure you get one of those watering cans with a spray head so you can just spray the stuff on your lawn instead of walking up and down your lawn. 
Stir your concoction with a stick, baseball bat, or any odd stirring device you have at your disposal. 
Finally spray or pour your homemade fertilizer on to your lawn and or plants. Personally I wore a pair of cut off jeans and had AC/DC blaring in the background while I was fertilizing my plants but feel free to wear what you wish. 
How It works

The beer actually helps feed the plants roots, while the Epsom salt will break up the ground near the plant helping it breathe. On top of that the ammonia will kill off any fungus or bacteria in the soil.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

A better option would be to drink the beer then pee on the plants! 

:dance: :dance: :dance:

Imagine doing that in your cutoffs with AC/DC blasting and the nieghbors watching. Acually it would burn the plants but, urine deluited with water at about a 20 to 1 ration is about the best fertilizer you can find.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The ammonia is nitrogen and I use that concoction every year.


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Some people (me, for example) pee in a jug. Once it's full, I use it "full strength" around the edge of the garden as a deer deterrent.
I also add it to my compost tea and use it as a fertilizer....


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, I love this site, I learn something new everyday and if it is a new cheap idea to nourish my garden I am just tickled silly!!


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I am not a certified organic grower, but utilized strictly organic methods just the same, and am still learning obviously so I researched ammonia and found a great page:

http://www.geogrowersinc.com/howfertilizerworks.htm

Basically ammonia is an inorganic source, still natural, but because of it being inorganic it does not promote humus and thus could eventually create a nitrate overload, thus problems with conventional farming, I doubt any little gardener would have this problem, especially if you are adding manures etc to promote humus, but thought I would share!


----------



## city_grown (Oct 28, 2005)

How much do you pour on each plant. I have about 18 squash, zuchunni, cucumber palnts so thats 54 or so plants. I might have to use the entire 6 pack.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

The NOP only allows the addition of Epsom Salts to correct a documented magnesium deficiency - so if you are following organic standards you won't want to use the Epsom Salts either. I'm pretty sure beer isn't listed as an allowed substance either, but I haven't checked because I have no intention of doing anything but drink my beer.:buds:


----------

